# Algae Eaters Dead



## Chodey (May 21, 2009)

I have a 55 gal freshwater tank with 2 Gouarami's, 3 Bala sharks, 2 algae eaters and a clown Plecko. When I woke up this morning both algae eaters had buried their heads in the rocks and died. I found them in the tank just sticking tail up, heads fully under the rocks. What could be a reason for them doing this? If it was just one I wouldn't be so worried but since both did it, I'm a little worried for the other fish in the tank. Any hypotheses as to why they would do this?


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2009)

they got stuck? they had a pact? Im not sure what to say here.

Animals have a way of knowing when they are going to die, minus what you see on the side of the road. Ive had a couple of other animals mainly reptiles who have gone and buried their heads in the sand or moss and died.


----------



## Billythefish (Feb 24, 2009)

Could it be a case of terning the lights on and possibly shocking them?. 
It can startle fish to go from pitch black to supper bright in the blink of an eye.


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2009)

^^^ very true, it helps to turn on ambient lights in the room they are in first then their lights after a few minutes of acclimation to the lights.


----------

